# Laguna moving sale



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

California drove another business out. Laguna Tools is moving to Texas. They are selling off all kinds of tools so they don't have to move them. If you have always wanted that Laguna, check them out. They are located in Orange County, CA, close to the coast, so if you can pick up, you might pick up a serious bargain.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks for posting this Tom -
I really like their tools - I now saw they are moving to a 115,000 square foot manufacturing facility and showroom in Grand Prairie, Texas.
Not to far from Ft. Worth where one of my son's live - now I have another reason to visit.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

dirt_dobber said:


> Thanks for posting this Tom -
> I really like their tools - I now saw they are moving to a 115,000 square foot manufacturing facility and showroom in Grand Prairie, Texas.
> Not to far from Ft. Worth where one of my son's live - now I have another reason to visit.


I've been to their So. Cal. facility three times, each was a real treat. They have a show room with tools in it. I also got to see the machine that sharpens their Resaw King blades. The CEO is a European engineer which explains why their tools are so well made. I went there with a friend to buy his 17 inch Italian band saw, and was amazed by the heavy duty bearings in the saws. They were enormous compared to every other brand I've seen, even the fourteen/12 saw has heavy duty bearings. Go visit, you can even buy something there.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Tom.

Maybe it is too late. I just saw your post. Is there any on line link for that sale?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Tom.
> 
> Maybe it is too late. I just saw your post. Is there any on line link for that sale?


Not sure, but you can look on their website, https://lagunatools.com/

The selection might be a little picked over by now.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Tom.
> 
> Maybe it is too late. I just saw your post. Is there any on line link for that sale?


Just discovered a fresh email from Laguna. Their sale ends June 15, which must be moving day. By the way, their present location is not too far from Laguna Beach, one of the nicest, most crowded seaside cities around.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Why does all the good stuff gotta be down south . I’d love to have one of their bandsaws


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh crap, spent two days near Lagunas facility in January during my 2 week business trip in SoCal. 
Shoulda dropped in, oh well. Will be in Texas sometime after the lockdown ends, so will head to the new facility then.

Thx for the heads up.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Why does all the good stuff gotta be down south . I’d love to have one of their bandsaws


Texas is more business friendly than California,I have read.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Texas is more business friendly than California,I have read.
> Just saying,
> Herb


By a huge margin. Don't understand why the big computer companies are based here, except for the probability their bribes (oh, political contributions) buy them more special treatment and tax breaks.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @dionbruin


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi @*dionbruin, glad you decided tojoin the fun. I haven't come to grips yet with selling my tools, can't really use all of them anymore. Hmmmmm.
*
,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dion.


----------

